# Hercules Emulator



## AJ-BSD (May 27, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to get up and running the IBM Z Mainframe emulator, Hercules on a FreeBSD 9.1 system.

I have various questions: first, the ports tree tries to do a fetch from http://www.hercules-390.com, yet that website has been deprecated. The one running at the moment is: http://www.hercules-390.eu/.

I was able to fetch the .tar.gz without a problem, and place it inside /usr/ports/distfiles. Once I did that, I went over to /usr/ports/emulators/hercules. In there, I edited the Makefile, with the line:

```
PORTVERSION=	3.08
```

I saved the file, and then ran `make install`.

Yet once I do that, it tells me:

```
Patch patch-hercifc.h failed to apply cleanly.
*** [do-patch] Error code 1
```

I have various questions: how can I make the suggestion (submission?) for the Hercules port's website to be changed to the current one? Any thoughts on the error it's giving me when doing the `make install`?

Thank you!


----------



## wblock@ (May 27, 2013)

Make your changes to get the port to fetch, then submit a patch with a PR.

The source code patch will have to be modified or may not be necessary any more.  The Porter's Handbook describes more details.


----------



## bkouhi (May 27, 2013)

Hello.

The emulators/hercules is not an unmaintained port and currently has a maintainer. I see the last version of Hercules is 3.08 but the version that currently exist in the ports tree is 3.07. So if you want to update that port, you should contact the maintainer at the first place and tell him that you want to update the port. Maybe he currently works on the port and want to update it himself. If he doesn't work on the port right now, you can do it yourself.



> The one running at the moment is: http://www.hercules-390.eu/



Change the MASTER_SITES variable in the Makefile.



> Yet once I do that, it tells me:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That port contain some patches for older version. Those patches will not work on the newer version. You should check the source code and regenerate the necessary patches. In addition, you should apply other changes to get the port working like adjusting the pkg-plist file. I strongly recommend the FreeBSD Porters Handbook.

EDIT:
The Handbook is the main resource but after reading that, please have a look at the /usr/ports/CHANGES.


----------



## AJ-BSD (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm reading the Porter's Handbook now... will update in a few when I have a better idea of what is going on.


----------

